# maggie mae at 10 months



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw isn't Maggie just the most beautiful girlie!!!

She really is stunning, I'm so glad you got your lovely girl. 

Is she well behaved? (unlike brother Alfie)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she is actually 11 months old now. yes emmaviolet she is such a good girl. loves everyone and great with my cats. atm she is coming to the end of her season (day 22). I so hope to take her out soon. we are both fed up with road walking. 
I don't know how I managed without her now


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> she is actually 11 months old now. yes emmaviolet she is such a good girl. loves everyone and great with my cats. atm she is coming to the end of her season (day 22). I so hope to take her out soon. we are both fed up with road walking.
> I don't know how I managed without her now


Aw bless her, such a sweetie.

Your last sentence is so lovely and heartfelt, I'm so glad you finally took the leap to get the dog you so longed for!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so am I emmaviolet, I still cant believe I have another rough, the best ever


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Maggie is really beautiful in these pics. She looks so lovely while posing. I love her soft and shinny hair which makes her like a commercial model. Ha ha ha...anyways, she is very pretty. What are you using to make her hair looks glowing?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you Jordanwalker for the compliment of my lovely Maggie mae. I don't put anything on her coat, just good old brushing. her ears are the hardest to keep knot free, I have to do them every day more or less.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh WOW what a gorguss fluff monster you are :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: x x x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do you know they are a beautiful breed yet you rarely see many around nowadays


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!

her coat looks fab too, i bet you spend ages brushing her [i bet you also hear that all the time from people]


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she does get a lot of compliments, she thinks everybody is her friend. years ago kids would come up to my old roughs and call 'lassie' nowadays kids never seem to have heard of lassie. Maggie mae is such a gentle girl tho


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww what a little beauty she is:001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you noushka, but she isn't so little lol x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Lovely colours she has.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you fifemute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my parents had rough collies when I was growing up, our first was just like her, same colouring, called Bonnie , shortly followed by Sheba a sable and white, then I got myself one, a merle called Misty, gorgeous dogs. as you have said, not many about these days, shame really._


----------

